# 1st IVF and no fertilisation



## buddy01 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi all

I hope I am in the right place for this.  I had my egg collection yesterday and 6 eggs were retrieved but I received a 'phone call this am to say that none have fertilised.  Obviously this is upsetting although I am coming to terms with it.  Just wondered if this has happened to anyone else out there?  Any advice or info appreciated.

Thanks
Janey xx


----------



## twiglet123 (Feb 11, 2012)

I've had this once and two cycles that were more 'normal'.  This is not necessarily the way it will always be for you so don't despair just yet. 

Was this IVF or ICSI because if it was IVF then trying ICSI next time may help (they inject the sperm into the eggs to force fertilisation.). Also, do you know your AMH level?  It could be an egg issue if you have very low AMH but given you got 6 eggs I'd say that is less likely to be the problem.  Other than that it could be a timing issue - clinics do make mistakes sometimes - your eggs could have been collected when immature or over mature.  Or it could be a sperm issue, if those little swimmers couldn't get in for some reason.  

Your consultant will look at the next options for you but if all looked good this time and they can't find a reason they may just put it down to bad luck this time.  You should try again though because the chance of this repeating itself is very slim apparently.


----------



## buddy01 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi there

That reply was so helpful, thank you.  Yes it could be due to any of those reasons.  I'm going to ring the clinic on Friday and try and make an appointment for a consultation to discuss what happened and the next move.  The doctor did mention on the 'phone that ICSI may help next time so I have some hope.  I felt devastated when they told me none were fertilized but I am hoping for better luck next time especially if they do ICSI.  Thanks so much xx

Janey


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Buddy

Firstly let me just say I'm really sorry that you got zero fertilisation with your first IVF.  With my second IVF we got zero fertilisation.  The devastation we felt after getting that news was really something else....Anyhow on our next cycle they done ICSI and out of 22 eggs we ended up with 15 embryos. We now have twin baby girls as a result of that ICSI cycle.  Our first IVF had been six months prior to the second IVF and we had 10 out of 15 eggs fertilise(different clinic) so it was kind of shocking to then face what happened the second time.  Sometimes unfortunately the eggs don't fertilise for multiple reasons so don't beat yourself up about it.  ICSI may well overcome the lack of fertilisation for you as it did for us. I just wanted to give you a wee hug  and a bit of hope for the next time. Good luck for your review and future treatment.


----------



## buddy01 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi Yellowhope

Thank you so much for your message, what fantastic news on your third cycle.  That has given me more hope now as I have been feeling down about it.  This forum is great and really helps people like myself so thanks again.

Janey


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Buddy, 

I also had zero fertilisation on my first ivf - I felt so cheated that i didn't get to transfer and terrified that it would happen again, however I am currently on 2ww from my 2nd attempt but this time we did icsi - I got 12 eggs and 11 fertilised, so don't give up hope x

Nicola


----------



## buddy01 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi Nicola

That's great news and really inspiring at the moment, good luck with your test when you get there.  I am currently waiting now until I do my second IVF.  I just want to get going with it so bit frustrating!

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you 

Jane xx


----------



## Angelcakes (Nov 29, 2012)

I too had failed fertilisation after my first egg collection - we were both shocked and heartbroken - don't give up hope it didn't happen with my second egg collection x


----------



## buddy01 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks Angelcake.  I am positive about my second cycle in January next year as it will be ICSI so hopefully more of a chance xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

yes i had  it with our 3rd cycle. First one ICSI then a FET then we switched to Donor sperm on the 3rd cycle.  so we just did IVF thinking the only problem was the sperm, and donor sperm would be ok with just IVF.  but in fact my eggs were hard    it was probably the worst feeling in the world. FOr a start i felt we had wasted £6k. If we had done ICSI then we would of got some fertilised at least. anyway it worked on the 4th and 5th cycle (4th i MC at 6 wks and the 5th we had our son)


----------

